# Pubs April Meeting Tues 23



## Bribie G (23/4/12)

I'm not an officer of the club, but just posting for general info - Pine Rivers Underground Brewing Society are meeting tomorrow, Tuesday 23 April at Kruger Hall on Ann Street, Kallangur, which is North of Anzac Avenue.





This meeting starts at 6.30 on this occasion only, for an Anzac sizzle before meeting commences at 7.30 as usual.

A growing club with keen brewers, all welcome - turn up with a bottle or two for evaluation and fellowship.

:beerbang:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (15/5/12)

Good lord... Only just saw this club.
Having just become a fully paid up member of the North of Brisbane elite, was wondering if you were having a May catch up?
Cheers
DK


----------



## greghoop (16/5/12)

PUBS next meeting is Tuesday 22/5/12 7:30 pm at the Kruger hall Kallangur


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/5/12)

Excellent, thanks for that. I will try to make it and bring along a Saison.

Cheers
DK


----------

